# What to go with blizzard leo?



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

So we've got a female blizzard leo and wouldn't mind setting a little colony up but we don't know what to put with it. Obviously a male blizzard would give us blizzards but we want some more females and a bit of variety. Any ideas?


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd get a male Blizzard Het Albino or a Blazing Blizzards and then get female Blizzards het Albino or visuals. But to be honest with you I'd personally go for what you like.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

So that would give me blizzards, blazing blizzards and (if I got albino visuals and a het male) albinos?

Anything else I could do?


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> So that would give me blizzards, blazing blizzards and (if I got albino visuals and a het male) albinos?
> 
> Anything else I could do?


To be honest with you it depends on what you would like to produce, Some people like to go for higher end leo's others like co-doms etc. 

The problem you will face with the Blizzard is to be honest not much can be done with them but saying that you could potentially produce Diablo Blancos by introducing the RAPTOR gene into them but that is a long project and to be honest you can pick up Diablo Blancos now for as little as £60 each so you would be better off just buying a pair. 

The problem with the morph you have at the moment is it's recessive so you will need to either get Blizzards/Het Blizzards to produce visuals or you would just end up with het's looking normal. 

Theres hundereds of leopard gecko morphs out there now if you have a look around on some of the big breeders sites for an idea of what you like then I would go with that. I have seen a few Enigma combo's out there at the moment and I must say they do look stunning so you could go down that route Enigma het Blizzard to produce Enigma Blizzards, Blizzards, Normals Het Blizzard and Enigmas Het Blizzards. 

The choice is yours as they say


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha I didn't have a choice in the morph unfortunately, the mrs picked it up. I suppose I could stick co-doms in like you said


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you could use hypos, mack snows or enigmas for that : victory:


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> Haha I didn't have a choice in the morph unfortunately, the mrs picked it up. I suppose I could stick co-doms in like you said


I would personally get a Mack Snow/Supersnow then keep the Mack Snow offspring back to breed back to each other to produce SS Blizzards  Chuck the albino gene into the mix as well to produce SS Blazing Blizzards.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i would too, anything snow is good :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

According to the wonderful world of google images it turns out she's a banana blizzard, will that make any difference? She's yellow with a bright pink tail:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

A true 100% homozygous Blizzard AND homozygous Murphy patternless? Or a yellow blizzard?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

MrMike said:


> A true 100% homozygous Blizzard AND homozygous Murphy patternless? Or a yellow blizzard?


Eh?:blush:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

True Banana blizzards are Blizzard Murphy patternless, and are extermely rare. Alot of people call yellow blizzards Banana blizzards, but that name shouldn't be used.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

arnt true bananas a bit greener in colour?

looks more like my mack tremper patternless tbh.


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

MrMike said:


> True Banana blizzards are Blizzard Murphy patternless, and are extermely rare. Alot of people call yellow blizzards Banana blizzards, but that name shouldn't be used.


Don't want to disappoint you but theres more Banana Blizzards out there than you think, People just don't ID them correctly anymore the gene pool of the leopard gecko is shot and so mixed up you wouldn't be able to guarantee it anymore. 

A normal leopard gecko more than likely has multiple hets which no one knows until something odd pops out.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Tempestas said:


> Don't want to disappoint you but theres more Banana Blizzards out there than you think, People just don't ID them correctly anymore the gene pool of the leopard gecko is shot and so mixed up you wouldn't be able to guarantee it anymore.
> 
> A normal leopard gecko more than likely has multiple hets which no one knows until something odd pops out.


I agree about the multiple het situation, however I haven't seen any true Banana blizzards produced recently. I know peple are trying it though, and there seems to be an issue mixing Blizzard and Murphy patternless as there is for Bell albino and Blizzard.

If you have a link to any banana blizzard info I would be interested reading it.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I know little about leopard gecko morphs so is this one a blizzard or what? The pic is a good representation but the colours are much brighter than it shows.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> I know little about leopard gecko morphs so is this one a blizzard or what? The pic is a good representation but the colours are much brighter than it shows.


Yup, blizzard for me.


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

MrMike said:


> I agree about the multiple het situation, however I haven't seen any true Banana blizzards produced recently. I know peple are trying it though, and there seems to be an issue mixing Blizzard and Murphy patternless as there is for Bell albino and Blizzard.
> 
> If you have a link to any banana blizzard info I would be interested reading it.


To be honest with you Mike it is annoying about the multiple het situation can't get a "True" Normal anymore without the risk's of them carrying hets. People are producing Banana Blizzards and are still selling them as high yellow blizzards without even knowing it. The problem with the true banana blizzard people don't know how to define them when breeding because of the amount of yellow a blizzard can have. Makes your wonder why the genetic's clash so much maybe time for some fresh blood ?

I will have a dig around on my old computer to see what information I have on the Banana Blizzards I need to get photographs off of there anyway so will get the wife to remind me 



mrhoyo said:


> I know little about leopard gecko morphs so is this one a blizzard or what? The pic is a good representation but the colours are much brighter than it shows.


A nice looking Blizzard 



MrMike said:


> Yup, blizzard for me.


Agreed :2thumb:


----------

